# Pelagics on Nipple in December?



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

Are there any pelagic fish still left in the month of December around the nipple to the elbow area? The water temperature is still in the 70 to 77 degree range and the water is blue.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I do not know from hands on experience but would say if conditions are right, then yes. I don't recall the guys names, others on the site can provide names; but two guys fished a 23' Seacraft named the Venture II for 30+ years. I know that one went out solo in December and caught a double header of billfish. I think it was a pair of Whites, but that was years ago and my memory is vague as to whether it was 2 whites or a Blue and a white. 

I have experienced a good bite the weekend of Thanksgiving, the fish don't know the calendar they just know bait and overall conditions.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Wahoo will be around. Big ones too.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I have friends out still raising wahoo, billfish and tuna as of a week ago. Weather seems ideal right now! Some are headed out tomorrow as well. Last I saw it was calling for one foot or less. If I wasn't busy tomorrow and had my new motors on my boat I would be there for sure! Gotta keep testing product for you guys! &#55357;&#56397;


----------

